# 180 sx problem



## Guest (Nov 4, 2002)

hi,

I'm from Belgium and drive a europian s13 with a ca 18det engine,for several months i've this problem.
While i'am accellerate,the car keeps on stottering.
I've been twice with this problem to the local nissan dealer ,after cleaning the injectors and a set off new sparkplugs etc. the problem is still there.
Also the ECU selfdiagnose seems to be oke.
Now they tell me there is maybe something wrong with the power transistor.
What do you guys think?Could this be the problem off my sleepness nights?
I hope you guys can make something off this cause my english writing is for from great!!!
Greetzzzz 
Python


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2002)

Try checking your vacuum lines like what occurred in the "MISS" post just updated today. Also determine wether or not if the stuttering is in the engine or driveline. Then post back here.

-Jarret


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

@Jarret,
Wel vacuum lines seem to be ok,i'am sure it's an engine problem.
I think personally it's either a fuell or an ignition problem.
The weird thing is she's getting it harder after pushing the pedal to the metal.
She's has it in all the rev's.
Greetzzzzz
Python


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

check your throttle plus I have a factory service manual for the ca18det let me know if you want me to send it to you email I mean have on a pdf file aka adobe acrobat


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

Does the car idle OK? 

I've seen your problem in 180SX/Silvia and R32 that had clutch probs. What is usually associated with the stuttering is a wierd metal smell and having to floor it to just move. As soon as you let off the gas, it idles just fine. 

If it is idling rough, then I would venture to say that you've got moisture problems in your gas or bad plug/capacitor wires. Also, moisture trapped under your plug cover can cause chaos, as well. Ensure the area is dry and there are no pools of water hanging around your plugs. Speaking of the plugs, make sure your caps are mated snug. Remove each connector and check inside the female end for the rubber insulator. That insulator helps keep the connectors snug and keeps moisture out in the event your motor gets a dousing. If the rubber is missing, get it replaced. An engine under load vibration can wiggle the connectors loose, causing potential misfire/dead cylinder. If the connector is damaged in any way, replace it. The caps on your plugs weren't meant to last forever, epscially since the CA18 has been out of production since 1990 (if you still have the original ones). You can check to see if the problem resides within the cap by borrowing a set of known good ones from a friend before shelling out the money to buy new ones from Nissan or Splitfire Japan. Back to the gas- I hope you are using premium fuel and not cheap gas. If you've got moisture problems in your tank, you can eventually get it out through the use of fuel cleaners, dry gas, or the like. It will take a couple of tanks of gas to work the moisture out. 

Well, this is my 2 cents and my experience with working on 180s/Silvias and Skylines.

Kenji Yuyama 
Ayase-shi Japan
Showa 63 RS13
Heisei 2 R32 GTS-t


----------

